# Need help on replacing fuel pump..93 Sentra



## greenfld (Jan 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if the fuel pump on a 93 Sentra can be replaced without actually removing the gas tank? Is there access under the seats or trunk to an inspection or place with the pump can be removed?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

There is an access lid underneath the rear seat. Watch out though because the edges of the tank hole (once the tank is opened) are razor sharp.


----------

